# Is there light at the end of the tunnel?



## ThirdEye (Nov 18, 2014)

.


----------



## ThirdEye (Nov 18, 2014)

.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey thirdeye,
I seriously hope there is a light at the end of the tunnel! The best advice i can give is just give a dr a shot. They have seen everything. I am 26f and have had to basically $#!t in front of multiple drs (so they could confirm a prolapse). Its not easy or normal ha but i just got to the point i didn't care. Its the only way to progress in the right direction. I agree with pot.. it helps my stomach relax AND not be so stressed do im all for it.


----------



## ThirdEye (Nov 18, 2014)

Lol I appreciate the reply! As you can see i chickened out..Couldnt handle my business being all out there and what not lol And i didnt think the weed reference was appropriate for this site...Aint that a trick

But apparently i need to get used to latex and putting it all out there if im going to start a comeback hahaha

Idk how you guys have done it, This has been the longest 2 years of my life..Talk about the struggle..Lol i look like a straight wimp for deleting xD But at the same time it really gives me hope i can make it to 26, Or just be able to comfortably hang out with my friends. if its not to weird to ask, How many is Multiple lol?? Basically, how many doctors should i expect ??


----------



## Common Response (Dec 26, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> Lol I appreciate the reply! As you can see i chickened out..Couldnt handle my business being all out there and what not lol And i didnt think the weed reference was appropriate for this site...Aint that a trick
> 
> But apparently i need to get used to latex and putting it all out there if im going to start a comeback hahaha
> 
> Idk how you guys have done it, This has been the longest 2 years of my life..Talk about the struggle..Lol i look like a straight wimp for deleting xD But at the same time it really gives me hope i can make it to 26, Or just be able to comfortably hang out with my friends. if its not to weird to ask, How many is Multiple lol?? Basically, how many doctors should i expect ??


Hi Third Eye.

Work towards a diagnosis.

Diagnosis is everything.

Once you have one, then you can either action the appropriate procedure if there is one, or appropriately adopt a program to minimise the symptoms.

Surround yourself with your close friends.

If they are true they accept you the way you are.

Hang with them and cherish this time.

Live in the moment.

Your third eye will tell you, that you are beyond what is happening to you in this life.

Your real self is pure awareness.

Develop your awareness and view things without attachment.

It's like the real you is tagging along and observing what unfolds.

Your symptoms can't kill you, just bruise your ego.

But, is your ego, the real you.

Develop the real you and allow this to oberseve without attachment.

It can be quite a buzz.


----------

